# How long to heat a fully cooked ham?



## amy25 (Nov 23, 2007)

I have a nine pound fully cooked ham. How long should I put it in the oven and at what temp?


----------



## Barb L. (Nov 23, 2007)

Amy I did mine yesterday at 325' F, about 15 mins a pound.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 23, 2007)

Yeah, I'd go with something similar.


----------



## amy25 (Nov 23, 2007)

Ok, thank you.


----------

